# [solved] Backup-skript

## Macrobiotus

Hi zusammen! 

Ich habe dummerweise bei meinem alten System /usr/local/bin nicht gesichert und nun fehlt mir mein backup-skript, dass ich (glaube ich) hier aus dem Forum habe.

Es packt angegebene Ordner/Dateien mit tar in ein Zielverzeichnis, benennt diese dann mit Datum und Uhrzeit und behält nur die 3 jüngsten.

Kennt jemand das Skript und kann mir helfen? 

Meine Skriptkünste gehen leider nicht über emerge foo && beep hinaus   :Crying or Very sad: 

Habs gefunden, yuppi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-65669-highlight-backupscript.html

----------

